# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  The WEGO awards

## Suzi

As we know there are loads of unsung heroes out there - people who work to try to make things better for those with health conditions. The WEGO awards accepts nominations from people all over the world in a range of categories. The idea is to celebrate those who are "patient leaders" rather than official channels. 
I know I've had a huge amount of support and understanding from online groups and communities in the past and would have loved to have known about this then! 

There are loads of categories that are open for nominations. 
The WEGO awards are for various categories for things that are out there online to help people with health conditions..

_
The WEGO Health Awards program was created to recognize and honor those making a difference in the online health community. It provides the opportunity for community members to thank and support the Patient Leaders and patient-centric initiatives they admire. Since its inception in 2011, the WEGO Health Awards have proven to be one of the best ways to connect the healthcare industry with top patient influencers. It is the only awards program that recognizes Patient Leaders across all condition areas and platforms, with over 4,000 nominations in 2018 alone!
_


Nomination categories are here: 
https://awards.wegohealth.com/awards

Maybe you know of a local group which has helped you in some way? Or maybe you know of an international support group online?

----------

magie06 (02-07-19),Paula (02-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Omg omg omg I don't know who it was, but I've been in years and so buzzed as I had en email to say that I've been nominated for one of these awards- the best in show! I am so humbled, in shock, amazed and speechless (much to Marc's amusement)!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!

----------

Jaquaia (03-07-19),Paula (03-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well deserved lovely!

----------

Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

I'm in shock. I don't feel deserving......

----------


## Jaquaia

Well someone obviously thought you were!

----------

Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Paula

> I'm in shock. I don't feel deserving......


Ive literally just read a conversation about being conditioned not to feel weve done something well, and then I read this  :O:

----------

Jaquaia (03-07-19),Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

See I've proven my own point!  :):

----------


## Mira

I went looking for you on the site but did not find you.

----------

Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

I'm trying to find a photo! Then I can put it up lol I promise I'll show you!

----------


## OldMike

> I'm in shock. I don't feel deserving......


You definitely are deserving, you're a really special lady, who goes more than the extra mile to help people.

----------

Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Told you so  :O:

----------

Suzi (03-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Nominee page: https://awards.wegohealth.com/nominees/18242

----------

Jaquaia (03-07-19)

----------


## Paula

Youre amazing! Now everyone knows it  :):

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

See my previous comment  :O:

----------

Paula (03-07-19),Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

*blushes* thanks... *sniff*

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm loving how everytime I check, there are more endorsements  :):

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## magie06

As we say here, and yes I'm going to shout this out - YOU ARE SOME WOMAN FOR ONE WOMAN!!!

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

24 endorsements? How? Why? There are so many more deserving in the nominations! But thank you.... 

Thank you Magie. You're awesome!

----------


## Mira

That means at least 25 people are very happy with the work you do. So that amount should be growing I hope.

Good picture as well. I thought oh no taking a picture while driving. But no thats where I sit when I drive lol.

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

As I've told you in pm, you're an awesome and remarkable woman. You provide a safe space for us all to come to and talk about what's in our head without fear of judgement. No matter what you are dealing with, you always, ALWAYS, have a kind word for everyone. We can come here when we feel most alone and go away feeling a little less lonely and knowing someone cares. That's why you were nominated. Because you, lovely lady, are extremely deserving and deserve some recognition for everything you do.

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## OldMike

^^^ What Jaq says and Jaq is always right  :):

----------

Suzi (04-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

You've started me crying again....

----------


## Jaquaia

Bloody hell woman! I should have messaged Marc before I posted and told him to stock up on tissues!  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Marc's gone out - you'd have to have spoken to Ben, Hazel or Fern  :O:  But not Crash because he likes to eat tissues....

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  Crash is adorable! 

Suzi, boss lady, the reason youve had so many endorsements is because the work youve done, both here and on the Facebook page, has changed lives, youve saved lives all over the world. There is absolutely no one I know who has done more to help those of us who suffer because of depression. I am so honoured to be given the opportunity to help you, and to have you as a friend

----------

OldMike (05-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Oh Paula..... *sniff* *wipes eyes*

----------

Paula (04-07-19)

----------


## magie06

Oh get a grip woman. You are a superstar here and on the Facebook page and very soon the world will know it!! 
 :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (05-07-19),Suzi (05-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

> Oh get a grip woman. You are a superstar here and on the Facebook page and very soon the world will know it!!


OO I feel that I've just been told off!  :):  Yes Mum.....

----------


## magie06

:(rofl):  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

30 endorsements! This is so bizarre!

----------


## OldMike

> 30 endorsements! This is so bizarre!


NOT bizarre, just RICHLY deserved  :(nod):

----------


## Jaquaia

See!!! Someone knew what they were doing when they nominated you  :O:

----------


## Paula

> 30 endorsements! This is so bizarre!


Not bizarre at all, people notice what you do  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OMG I've been nominated for 3 other categories and have 34 endorsements.... I can't believe it! That's just bonkers!

----------

Jaquaia (05-07-19),Paula (05-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I wonder why someone would go and do that?  :O: 

Could it be because you deserve it?

----------


## Suzi

Shh! Stop it!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Maybe youll start realising what sort of an impact youve had on so many people  :):

----------


## Suzi

But all I do is sit on my sofa and talk to people who have become very definite friends!

----------


## Jaquaia

And as I've said to you, you give us your time, unending support and empathy, you never judge us. And you do that each and every day no matter what you're dealing with in your own life. You're far more special than you realise

----------

OldMike (05-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

I'm feeling so very humble...

----------


## Paula

> But all I do is sit on my sofa and talk to people who have become very definite friends!


Which is amazing on its own but that really isnt all you do.  How many times have you stayed up all night to talk someone down?

----------


## Suzi

As and when needed. I'd always want to know that there was someone there for Marc, or one of my babies, or any of you.... and I'll always try to be there. Basic humanity really..

----------


## magie06

But I think you take it to the next level. Do I need to give you another scolding?

----------


## Suzi

I'm still scared after the last one!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

But how many people do what you do? And consistently, not just once in a while?

----------

Suzi (06-07-19)

----------


## magie06

How many people do you know that reads AND replies to every post here? 
I know it's your baby, but your baby is beginning to grow up, and show a lot of love to everyone who it touches. 
Thank you doesn't seem enough for all you do.

----------

OldMike (06-07-19),Paula (05-07-19),Suzi (06-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Hence the nominations

----------

Suzi (06-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

*tries hard to accept the compliments*

----------

Paula (06-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Good girl  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Was over the moon when I saw this on Facebook.  So so delighted for you Suzi. Can't think of anyone more deserving. 
So so proud that someone has recognised how important DWD is and how important you are to us all. 
Big big congratulations.  Xxx

----------

Suzi (06-07-19)

----------


## selena

Congratulations!
And really deserved. I can definitely judge by my own route from my beginning here and current situation.

Just a big thank you!

----------

Suzi (06-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you both so very much!

----------


## Jaquaia

76 endorsements!!!

Just so everyone knows, you can give an endorsement for each category Suzi has been nominated for, so 4 in total  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Oh.... 86 endorsements! This is bonkers! And so completely humbling...

----------

Paula (22-07-19)

----------


## OldMike

> Oh.... 86 endorsements! This is bonkers! And so completely humbling...


It is now up to 91  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

> Oh.... 86 endorsements! This is bonkers! And so completely humbling...


Completely deserved

----------


## Suzi

It's lovely....

----------


## Paula

Its deserved  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Just wanted to say something about this. I'm going to ramble, and you can input the Gwyneth Paltrow still tears in as and where you feel..... 

This is the last weekend for any endorsements. I currently have 117 and have been nominated in 4 categories. I am beyond blown away. I'm not fishing for compliments or anything, but this has been so massive for me. You see, the way that I see it is that I just sit on my sofa and talk to people. That's all I do. I'm selfish because through this place I've been so lucky to meet some of the most amazing people who have become firm friends. 
I adore coming here, because I don't have to pretend, I can be me. I know that I'm not judged and I know that when I get it wrong someone will tell me. That's awesome. It means I'm learning. It means that I then won't make that mistake with Marc or when my kids are dealing with stuff. It teaches me to be a better listener and to actually hear what people are saying, as well as to listen to what they aren't saying. 
To be nominated for any of these awards blew me away. To then be nominated for 3 other categories and then to get over 100 endorsements is just mind blowing. I still don't believe that I deserve any one of them though, but I am so humbled that other people think I do. 
Thank you all so much, I've laughed. I've cried. I've pointed at the screen with a "look, look, look" and other such inane ramblings.... I'm so deeply humbled. Thank you.

----------


## Jaquaia

It doesn't surprise me for a second that you got so many endorsements

----------

Suzi (26-07-19)

----------


## OldMike

> It doesn't surprise me for a second that you got so many endorsements


I agree wholeheartedly and Suzi as far as being selfish how can you possibly even think that at all. We all learn from being members of this community and that is only possible because of the time and effort you've put in to the DWD forum/FB page and all that while running a home being a wife and a mother, I for one am in awe of you.

----------

Suzi (26-07-19)

----------


## Paula

When I had my fall, Id only been a member here for 4 months. The following year was complete and utter hell for me and my family, as you know. I firmly believe that God put you all in my life to help me cope with everything I had to deal with. And if it wasnt for you, this site and all that support would not be here. Never underestimate the impact you have personally had on my life.

----------

OldMike (26-07-19),Suzi (26-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

*insert Gwyneth monsoon tears* Thank you... I mean it, thank you.

----------

Paula (26-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Completely agree. This place has seen me through some horrific times. If it wasn't for you, this place wouldn't exist.

----------

Suzi (26-07-19)

----------


## magie06

I joined here in 2014 which was about 4 years after my first 'official' breakdown. I say first because I think I've suffered from poor mental health for most of my life. 
I know that if this place wasn't here, I wouldn't either. Simple as that. Suzi, you save lives!! And as for nominations and awards, there will never be enough to pay you back.

----------

OldMike (26-07-19),Paula (26-07-19),Suzi (26-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you, but honestly... It's been my honour and pleasure to have the chance to get to know each of you. My life is much better with you all in it.

----------


## Suzi

I thought you'd like to know that I am totally blown away with all the nominations, but on this occasion I didn't get through to the final. Thank you all! You have no idea how much it meant to me to be nominated!

----------


## Jaquaia

You were nominated because you have helped so many people in their darkest times. It's us who should thank you. They might not have recognised just how spectacularly awesome you are but we do  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Thank you. The whole thing means so much!

----------


## Strugglingmum

We don't need a WEGO to know how special you are. Xx
I wish you'd got through so everyone would realise what we all already know. Xx

----------

Suzi (12-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's a wonderful thing to say, thank you x

----------


## OldMike

Suzi you are a truly special person you may have not made the WEGO finals but you are in the final in my heart.

----------

Suzi (12-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

Aww thank you Mike... You are too.

----------

OldMike (12-09-19)

----------


## Mira

This is a special place and its created by a special person. Its a shame you did not make the finals. But that does not take anything away of what you achieved here.

----------

Jaquaia (12-09-19),Suzi (12-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you. I'm really proud of this place. I absolutely love this community.

----------


## magie06

You will have first place in my heart forever.

----------

Suzi (14-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's such a kind thing to say. Thank you.

----------

